# [xfce4]xfconf-WARNING

## elyes

Bonjour,

j'ai beaucoup d'erreur dans mon slim.log:

```
cat /var/log/slim.log 

slim: waiting for X server to shut down

/usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /var/run/slim.auth

X.Org X Server 1.9.0

Release Date: 2010-08-20

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-zen1 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux MyGentoo 2.6.35-zen2 #3 ZEN PREEMPT Sat Sep 11 19:07:01 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 26 August 2010  07:16:38PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

    to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 12 22:07:56 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

resize called 1024 768

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

slim: unexpected signal 15

/usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /var/run/slim.auth

X.Org X Server 1.9.0

Release Date: 2010-08-20

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-zen1 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux MyGentoo 2.6.35-zen2 #3 ZEN PREEMPT Sat Sep 11 19:07:01 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 26 August 2010  07:16:38PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

    to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 13 18:11:58 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

resize called 1024 768

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.

/usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/elyes/.Xauthority

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0.0

<stdin>:1:3: erreur: directive de pré-traitement #Those invalide

<stdin>:2:3: erreur: directive de pré-traitement #or invalide

<stdin>:3:3: erreur: directive de pré-traitement #Xft invalide

<stdin>:4:3: erreur: directive de pré-traitement #Xft invalide

xrdb:  "Xft.hinting" on line 9 overrides entry on line 6

xrdb:  "Xft.hintstyle" on line 11 overrides entry on line 7

Agent pid 4845

(xfce4-session:4855): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/security/EnableTcp" does not exist on channel "xfce4-session"

(xfce4-session:4855): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/compat/LaunchGNOME" does not exist on channel "xfce4-session"

(xfce4-session:4855): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/compat/LaunchKDE" does not exist on channel "xfce4-session"

(xfce4-session:4855): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/chooser/AlwaysDisplay" does not exist on channel "xfce4-session"

(xfwm4:4863): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/general/margin_bottom" does not exist on channel "xfwm4"

(xfwm4:4863): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/general/margin_left" does not exist on channel "xfwm4"

(xfwm4:4863): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/general/margin_right" does not exist on channel "xfwm4"

(xfwm4:4863): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/general/margin_top" does not exist on channel "xfwm4"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/Virtual_core_XTEST_pointer/RightHanded" does not exist on channel "pointers"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/Microsoft_Microsoft_IntelliMouse_Optical/RightHanded" does not exist on channel "pointers"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/Default/KeyRepeat" does not exist on channel "keyboards"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/Default/KeyRepeat/Delay" does not exist on channel "keyboards"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/Default/KeyRepeat/Rate" does not exist on channel "keyboards"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/StickyKeys" does not exist on channel "accessibility"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/SlowKeys" does not exist on channel "accessibility"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/BounceKeys" does not exist on channel "accessibility"

(xfce4-settings-helper:4870): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():441: Property "/MouseKeys" does not exist on channel "accessibility"

Error: No running window found
```

voila mon emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.5 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.35-zen2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-zen2-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Sep 2010 15:45:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.67

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cupsddk cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal hardened iconv java jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

j'ai re-compiler tout ce qui est en rapport avec xfce4, xfconf mais j'ai toujours plein d'erreur dans mon log.

si vous avez une piste, je suis preneur 

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## Mickael

salut,  tu peux nous filer ton slim.conf, as-tu bien suivi les instructions pour configurer slim et xfce?

EDIT : exemple ~/.xinitrc  etc...

----------

## elyes

Salut,

voila mon slim.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/slim.conf 

# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).

# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

sessions            xfce4,icewm,wmaker,blackbox

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires media-gfx/imagemagick for import)

# Alternative is media-gfx/scrot. See Gentoo bug 252241 for more info.

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

#screenshot_cmd      scrot /root/slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       slim-gentoo-simple

# Lock file, /etc/init.d/xdm expects slim.pid

lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

et le xinitrc:

```
 $ cat /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

sysresources=/etc/X11/xinit/Xresources

sysmodmap=/etc/X11/xinit/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

if [ -f "$usermodmap" ]; then

    xmodmap "$usermodmap"

fi

# start some nice programs

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   command="`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

else

   failsafe="yes"

fi

if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then

   for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/* ; do

      [ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"

   done

   unset f

fi

if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

   twm &

   xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

else

   exec $command

fi
```

j'ai ce genre de message à la suite d'une mise à jour. 

comme j'ai fais le ménage dans pleins de fichier de log (bêtement), je ne sais plus pas a la suite de quoi j'ai ce genre de message   :Sad: 

merci

Elyes

--edit

complément d'information:

si par exemple je lances à partir d'un terminal  xfce4-mouse-settings:

j'ai ceci:

```
(xfce4-mouse-settings:12220): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/Virtual_core_XTEST_pointer" does not exist on channel "pointers"

(xfce4-mouse-settings:12220): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at IA__xfconf_channel_has_property():639: Property "/Microsoft_Microsoft_IntelliMouse_Optical" does not exist on channel "pointers"
```

merci

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Déjà, ça n'as rien a voir avec slim, cela vient de xfce, mais comme le bureau est lancé par slim, tous les messages qui sont écrits sur la sortie standard finissent dans le fichier de log.

Après, ces messages restent des warnings, j'en ai aussi et la plupart désignent des entrées de configuration non-existante.

Comme mon xfce n'a pas l'air de trop gueuler, je pense que c'est soit des entrées plus ou pas encore utilisées.

Tu peux utiliser xfce4-settings-editor pour voir la config de xfce en mode "registre" ou xfce4-settings-manager pour le mode classique.

Sinon la config correspond à des fichiers localisés dans $HOME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/

----------

